# What's In Your Quiver?



## TexHepCat (Sep 12, 2005)

I'm always interested in what other surf fishers are using. Here's what I pull from my quiver.

Two Breakaway LDX with Penn 525 Mags
One Beakaway Custom 10'6" ppinner / Daiwa (?) Spinning Reel
One Ocean Master 12' 3 - 6 oz with Daiwa SL-X30SHA customized with adjustable magnetic cast control
One Ocean Master 12' with Daiwa SL-X40SHA customized with fixed magnetic cast control
Two 10' St Croix Premier Surf Rods with Abu Garcia Wild Blue Yonder 5500s both with adjustable magnetic cast control.
One Allstar Classic Top Water Special with a Shimano Curado 
One Allstar Classic Shrimp Tail Special with a Shimano Curado
One Breakaway Alpha with a Shimano Curado
One Castaway 7' light action spinner with a Shimano (?) spinning reel


----------



## tank8677 (Apr 20, 2010)

thats some fine set up, here are mine...

8 ft custom wrapped gator glass with avet sx
9 ft custom wrapped harrington 552 with pro gear 541. 
9 ft custom wrapped harrington 542 with pro gear 541.
9 ft custom marbled allstar gulf stream pro gear 541.
9 ft custom wrapped ftu blank in red with pro gear 541.
9 ft custom wrapped ftu blank in blue with pro gear 541.
10 ft american rodsmith surf rod with penn 209
10 ft american rodsmith surf rod with penn jigmaster 500.
6'6 ft custom marbled ugly stick (20 years) with abu garcia 5500
6'6 ft ugly stick with abu garcia 5000 high speed with 6.3:1 gear


----------



## JuanC (Nov 5, 2006)

I love the feel on a harrington 542. One of my fave surf rods


----------



## Cylinder (Oct 8, 2006)

This post can become a "Brag Fest" real quick. 
13' Fenwick / Daiwa Saltist 50
11' Fenwick / Daiwa SHA 50 (3)
10' Fenwick / Penn 113HW
10' Harrington 552 (2)
130# Fenwick / 14/0
80# Ultra Deluxe / 12/0
7 1/2' Harrington 521 / Amb. 6500c
7 1/2' Loomis / Daiwa Zillion Coastal (2)
6/0's, 4/0, sealine 50H's, Multiple rods,
extra 552 and 542 blanks, 
All rods custom built by...me


----------



## tank8677 (Apr 20, 2010)

yes luv the harringtons, hands down the best!!


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Cylinder said:


> This post can become a "Brag Fest" real quick.


 .......lol, ain't it the truth....
Harrington 552 w/ Penn Mag-Power 990
Harrington 542 w/ Penn Mag-Power 980
Harrington 540 w/ Shimano Calcutta 700
Calstar 550 w/ ProGear 542 Albacore
Calstar 550 w/Old Penn Jigmaster(Accurate frame)
old Rawhide fiberglass (??) w/Amb. 6000 swedish (bait rod use)
All customs by me.This just the heavier surfchunkin' stuff. I don't wanna talk about inshore trout/slot stuff........man' I gotta get a life.........


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

paddle shark rod- custom 7' calstar w/ penn 6/0 wide
Cast shark rod- breakaway 2pc 1pc wrapped by the late great Artie Hebert, Penn 550 GS
Casters- breakaway 11'09, old allstar blank, diawa 30
- LDX with abu blue yonder
- custom 7' with curado
- 8' Falcon Outtasight w/ citica

currently awol - abu 6500 mag-elite and a curado, PLEASE COME HOME!!!


----------



## tank8677 (Apr 20, 2010)

haha yea lets not start with the trout rods please..i got another harrington 550 on the way, hehe!!

man sure is a lot of money on this thread!!


----------



## sharksurfer66 (Sep 17, 2005)

100yds of 80# mono wrapped around a maglight. If you need more than that, you just compensating!! :biggrin: LOL


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

3 - 13' Fenwick SU1689's 
1 - 13'6" Fenwick SU1689
3 - 11' Fenwick SU1389'2
2 - 10' Harrington 552'2

Reels for rods, all can be alternated

4 113hlw's w/ Tiburon frames
1 113hlw spare, for the hell of it
2 Diawa Saltists 50 H
5 Penn 555gs's
2 Penn mag 980's
2 Penn mag 990's
2 Accurized ( plates & frames ) Penn 505 HS's
3 spare 505 HS's
2 ABU 6500 C3 CT Blue Yonders, ceramics & magged >> custom built by Hatteras Outfitters

Surf-Fishing is a disease,....LOL !!

Good Fishing Y'all !


----------



## tank8677 (Apr 20, 2010)

dano, you got a nice collection of fenwicks!!


----------



## Chongo (May 24, 2004)

DANO said:


> 3 - 13' Fenwick SU1689's
> 1 - 13'6" Fenwick SU1689
> 3 - 11' Fenwick SU1389'2
> 2 - 10' Harrington 552'2
> ...


Hey I seen some of them rods. LOL As well as one or two more that he did not mention.


----------



## alka144 (May 4, 2010)

Penn 14/0 - 130lb Ugly Stik
Penn 12/0 - Custom Seeker 8.5ft BarBar Rod
Avet 80w - Rebuilt Fenwick 
Avet 50w - Custom Calstar 8.5ft BarBar Rod

-Zach


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Rod and Reel Collection*

I don't want to start some kind of competition here.

Just say that my garage is often mistaken for a tackle shop!

There are too many to itemize.

No brag; just fact. C2


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

well surely you need to thin the herd... for a couple years I've been wanting a hot, light rod for bait/pomps/reds... 11' range, a zinger casting rod for 2-3oz


----------



## Rebelsharker (May 4, 2009)

> well surely you need to thin the herd... for a couple years I've been wanting a hot, light rod for bait/pomps/reds... 11' range, a zinger casting rod for 2-3oz


We are working on a new version of the 11'9''. Your prayers will be answered.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Rebelsharker said:


> We are working on a new version of the 11'9''. Your prayers will be answered.


Post pics when done, I could always use another rod. :smile:


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Surf Rod*

I have been testing a Black Mamba fishing rod from Torqued Solutions. It is working out OK and isn't that expensive.

A little over 11 feet. Check it out. C2


----------



## fubarredz (Apr 28, 2012)

*Surf Rod Collection*

1 - 13.4 Fenwick 1689 Yellow 
3 - 12' Fenwick 1689's Yellow
1 - 11.8 Fenwick 1689 Yellow Complements of Dano.....
1 - 11.10 Fenwick 1689 Brown
1 - 11.4 Fenglass 1346 Brown
1 - 10.5 Fenwick ? White

3 - Long Beach 68's 1 Complements of Dano......
3 - Penn 555 GS's
3 - Penn 990 Mags
1 - penn Jigmaster 500M
1 - Penn 309

Dano Has Kinda Got me addicted to Surf Fishing...... I started out with just one... Lol..... Thanks Dano


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

tank8677 said:


> dano, you got a nice collection of fenwicks!!


Looks like you're filling up your garage as well James. You guys are showing a serious display. I tend to favor my old Fenwicks and Harringtons for the surf. I had to retire this rod and the original '77 reel after I rebuilt them, does this mean I'm getting older?


----------



## Bingo baits (May 11, 2011)

12 ft crappie pile for killing pompano


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

OK, so where do you guys get your custom rods? Do you build em yourself for have some do it for you? I need to step my game up to keep up. Don't want show up with my 12 ugly stick and look bad. LOL:biggrin:


----------



## fubarredz (Apr 28, 2012)

*Surf rods*

There is a guy on facebook called Angler's Euphoria he builds custom surf rods he is a little pricy but he puts a life time warranty on his rods, and they all look beautiful......


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Rawpower said:


> OK, so where do you guys get your custom rods? Do you build em yourself for have some do it for you? I need to step my game up to keep up. Don't want show up with my 12 ugly stick and look bad. LOL:biggrin:


 At least you got some of the idea right. There's a lot of us that can be outfished by a really good fisherperson with a snoopy pole. But most of a persons game is in their head. So start with the head and move forward. You see the fine tackle some of these guys are displaying, after learning what to do that equipment can add up to some very productive trips. I personally can't talk for others but I personally like romancing the sport a bit more than have someone else build my rods, tackle boxes, rod holders and even leaders. You're missing out not trying your hand at putting together a pole, especially when you stand their looking at a fine catch done with your craftsmanship. That rod I showed in my earlier post did get used one night and my young friend got something out of my labor. The rod building forum is full of help including me if you don't mind novice advice. Go for it.


----------



## fubarredz (Apr 28, 2012)

fubarredz said:


> 1 - 13.4 Fenwick 1689 Yellow
> 3 - 12' Fenwick 1689's Yellow
> 1 - 11.8 Fenwick 1689 Yellow Complements of Dano.....
> 1 - 11.10 Fenwick 1689 Brown
> ...


Just added 1 more 990 to my collection


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

jc said:


> paddle shark rod- custom 7' calstar w/ penn 6/0 wide
> Cast shark rod- breakaway 2pc 1pc wrapped by the late great Artie Hebert, Penn 550 GS
> Casters- breakaway 11'09, old allstar blank, diawa 30
> - LDX with abu blue yonder
> ...


the mag elite re-appeared after a brief disappearing act and I had Rebelsharker build me a sweeta$$ 10'06" Breakaway Omega in blacked out stealth with recoils... rounded me out with a little redfish/pomp rod that is perfect for slinging light baits


----------



## fubarredz (Apr 28, 2012)

*my fiveletts*

My Fiveletts


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

1x 5'6" - Shakespeare BWSU 1150 130# / Penn 9/0 100#
1x 6'6" - Shakespeare BWB 1160 80# / Fin-Nor Marquesa 80#
1x 7'0" - Shakespeare BWS 1101 30# / Penn 4000 30#
1x 10' - Ocean Master / Penn 6000 40#
2x 10' - Shakespeare BWS 1100 30# / Penn 6000 30#
2x 12' - Shakespeare BWS 1100 40# / Fin-Nor 8500 65#


----------

